# Abu dhabi teachers



## koddy28 (May 20, 2013)

Hi all I am starting a new job out in Abu Dhabi and would live to hear from any others who are in the same boat thanks


----------



## irishgirl86 (Apr 21, 2013)

Hey, I'm in same boat, tried to pm you there but I can't cause you're new I think? What are you wondering about? I'm 27 and hoping there's others my age there too! Not sure of age range of people going who aren't married etc!


----------



## irishgirl86 (Apr 21, 2013)

Ps where Abouts is your job? Is it in any dhabi city? Are you Heading with friends or alone! I'm heading myself and it'll be my first time ever doing something big like this alone!


----------



## koddy28 (May 20, 2013)

everything lol, what to take, whether to ship sea or air? banks, tv channels lol im older than you but not in the head lol


----------



## irishgirl86 (Apr 21, 2013)

Yeah I'm the same!ah sure age doesn't matter at all it's just curiousity really! I think net etc tv take a while to get set up as you need residency first? Is your school in the city?


----------



## irishgirl86 (Apr 21, 2013)

I think a lot of unfurnished apts give furniture allowance! I was curious about how to ship thinks back if I wanted and how much it'd be but I think you'd need to contact the companies? I get the impression it's expensive as people seem to sell furniture when they're leaving


----------



## koddy28 (May 20, 2013)

Yeah I'm in the city and alone very excited as for shipping I'm going to take about 4 boxes need a few homely things have u got a job yet? Add me on FB n we can message it's Kerry o'Driscoll


----------

